# 2010 AR1 Frameset



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/AR-Series/AR1-Frameset.aspx

Wow, $2,999.00 is less than I had expected! Anyone interested in my 09 Felt AR4?


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Dammmmmmnnn, you're not kidding - that seems like an awesome price.


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think I'm going to sell my AR4. Love the bike, but I think I'd love an AR1 even more! Unfortunately, the framesets won't be available until December.

If anyone's interested in a 56cm AR4 at a great price, let me know...


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmm.....are they going to off the other frameset for the AR besides the AR1....

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/AR-Series/AR-Frameset.aspx

Price of $2499.......


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Felt is planning on 3 AR framesets for 2010:

1. AR1
2. AR1 Team Issue
3. AR

I think they're going to be available starting in December.


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

Looking at the photo of the AR1 frameset, it appears the frame is only compatible with DI2? Along the drive-side chainstay there is no traditional cable stops for the derailleur wires, only an opening near the rear derailleur for DI2 wirings?

Hope that's not the case, I love the look of the AR1 frameset and considering ditching my AR2 for it. But I'm not planning to get the DI2.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

theychosenone said:


> Looking at the photo of the AR1 frameset, it appears the frame is only compatible with DI2? Along the drive-side chainstay there is no traditional cable stops for the derailleur wires, only an opening near the rear derailleur for DI2 wirings?
> 
> Hope that's not the case, I love the look of the AR1 frameset and considering ditching my AR2 for it. But I'm not planning to get the DI2.


Sorry to revive such an old thread but I have the opportunity to pick up a 2010 AR1 frameset and have this same question. The Felt website isn't crystal clear on this. Can you use a mechanical groupset with this frameset?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

If it follows suit with the F1 set then yes. The cables stops are expander plug style. They do this to incorporate both. Again Im not saying for sure this is the way the AR set is but the F1 set does incorporate this feature.


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

acuracing said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread but I have the opportunity to pick up a 2010 AR1 frameset and have this same question. The Felt website isn't crystal clear on this. Can you use a mechanical groupset with this frameset?


Dave from Felt said the AR1 frameset has 2 options: DI2 specific, mechanical only. And both options do work with mechanical groupsets. 

I suppose its better to get the mechanical version for better shifting performance since it has less internal cable routing, if you're intending to use only mechanical groupsets with it.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

theychosenone said:


> Dave from Felt said the AR1 frameset has 2 options: DI2 specific, mechanical only. And both options do work with mechanical groupsets.
> 
> I suppose its better to get the mechanical version for better shifting performance since it has less internal cable routing, if you're intending to use only mechanical groupsets with it.


Thanks for replying after almost a year of this thread being stagnant. I was searching and ended up finding this thread but it didn't look like there was any conclusion.

I would be running SRAM Red with the frameset but would be open to the idea of one day running Di2 (or some type of variation) in the future once I see more value to that option. I've only ever seen a picture of a 2010 AR1 with something other than Di2 so I knew that it could be done but didn't know if any frame modifications had to be performed. I think I will pull the trigger on the frameset and get a new build going.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> If it follows suit with the F1 set then yes. The cables stops are expander plug style. They do this to incorporate both. Again Im not saying for sure this is the way the AR set is but the F1 set does incorporate this feature.



The AR frames do not use the "bolt-on" cable guides for mechanical. Even the mechanical cable routing is internal. The F1 and new F2 only run the Di2 wires internal, the mechanical option is external.

-SD


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

Finished this over the long weekend. So far it's been a blast to ride.


----------



## UTmtnbiker (Jun 28, 2006)

Purdy. 

I just picked up the Team edition from the PBK sale. Thinking I should've gone with the red as the Garmin blue is hard to match vs. using the standard 3T Team red trim on stems and handlebars.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

UTmtnbiker said:


> Purdy.
> 
> I just picked up the Team edition from the PBK sale. Thinking I should've gone with the red as the Garmin blue is hard to match vs. using the standard 3T Team red trim on stems and handlebars.


Funny you say that because my first preference would have been the team color scheme but all they had was red in my size. After thinking it over for a bit the red color actually grew on me and I love the way it all turned out. The PBK sale was too good to pass up.


----------

